
Apple Open Sources Swift - alblue
http://www.infoq.com/news/2015/12/open-source-swift
======
alblue
The Tiobe index for November showed that Objective-C was still ahead (but only
just) of Swift:

[https://twitter.com/alblue/status/672387783483392000](https://twitter.com/alblue/status/672387783483392000)

With today's open-source announcement, it's practically a given that
December's Tiobe index will show Swift rocketing up the table even further.

------
alblue
There's also downloads available for Ubuntu:

[https://swift.org/download/](https://swift.org/download/)

